# quiet time



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

It wasn't as quiet as it was during SOTB. Wait until later when Puff gets off work!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

so, we want the riff raff to come back?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> It wasn't as quiet as it was during SOTB. Wait until later when Puff gets off work!


Hey now [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif] 

I made a couple calls last night to see if everyone made it ok.
Haven't heard back yet, they may be in a bad cell area  
Or they just don't want to talk to me


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah, I tried calling Bruce but he never answered.  Left a message and haven't heard back yet [smilie=a_damnit.gif] .


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I tried calling Bruce but he never answered.  Left a message and haven't heard back yet [smilie=a_damnit.gif] .


Same here, tried Pigs too.....no reply


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

Puff, they are ignoring you!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, they are ignoring you!


  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  [smilie=a_cry.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Woodman, Bruce, and Uncle Bubba.
They got everything turned in on time. There sitting around with the rest of the guy's enjoying a few adult beverages. I might get a report later after the judging.
It seems the gathering was one person short   :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with Woodman, Bruce, and Uncle Bubba.
> They got everything turned in on time. There sitting around with the rest of the guy's enjoying a few adult beverages. I might get a report later after the judging.
> It seems the gathering was one person short   :roll:



Puff did you leave your diaper bag in Myrtle and didn't want to show up empty handed???


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found it didn't you?
Please fill it with Wolfe Rub(Original & Bold) and return it promptly


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> what time was/is the awards ceromony?


5pm


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Talked to Bruce & Uncle Bubba a bit ago.
Seems alot of the dude's from this forum did DAMN good!!
I'll let them tell the story Sunday when they return


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

bull shit, you tell the story now!  They can embellish tomorrow!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> bull shit, you tell the story now!  They can embellish tomorrow![/quote
> I can't tell 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did really good!
They had a great time and everyone is dead tired


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm going to f#$k this up but Bruce, Uncle Bubba and Woodman got 4th over all.  I think it was a first in pork and 5th in ribs, 15th in brisket and cant remember the chicken.   They all had a great time.  Bruce wasnt sure where Wittdog came in to place but got some awards.  Rich Decker also had a great showing.  Cant wait to talk to someone who is SOBER for the results.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I'm going to f#$k this up but Bruce, Uncle Bubba and Woodman got 4th over all.  I think it was a first in pork and 5th in ribs, 15th in brisket and cant remember the chicken.   They all had a great time.  Bruce wasnt sure where Wittdog came in to place but got some awards.  Rich Decker also had a great showing.  Cant wait to talk to someone who is SOBER for the results.


See I didn't say a word  
Thanks Bill


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

Great Bill, you ruined their surprise! Good job Puff!


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Sep 30, 2006)

OK,
 I'm back, but not sober, we had a great time and yes the boys did GREAT!
I'll let them tell it, when they get the time!

Cheers


----------



## Griff (Oct 1, 2006)

Puff

You get a gold star in my book for not giving up the facts you learned under an oath of silence. You are a stand up guy.

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> You get a gold star in my book for not giving up the facts you learned under an oath of silence. You are a stand up guy.
> 
> Griff



What?  Did I do something wrong? :?:


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Nick did  

Thanks Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, not me! Bill your on your own here!


----------

